# 45 cal. Black Powder rifle



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

I have never hunted in the BP season, and I have a chance to buy a 45 Calibur, Traditions..nickle plated rifle. I know nothing about BP. Apparently it is about a year old and in new condition. Any idea what the value is?

thanks....


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If you can get a 50Cal. easier to get everything for.

I've got a 45Cal. Winchester APEX I traded a Pickup for so I gave I figure too much.

I'm shooting 40Cal. XTP Pistol Bullets,Harvester Crush Rib Sabots,pushed by 80Gr. Pyrodex RS.

Killed a 350 pound Hog with this Load.










big rockpile


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

The guy is wanting $150 for it...I have no clue?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If you can get a 50Cal. easier to get everything for


That's true.
Most guns are 50 cal, and there's a HUGE assortment of bullets and accessories geared toward that caliber vs a 45

The 45 WILL do the job if you don't mind the handicap, but I wouldn't pay a lot for it

As to the value, we'd need to know the model and/or type of action.
Google those details and you'll probably get a good idea


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

General Brown said:


> The guy is wanting $150 for it...I have no clue?


Ok I would say its worth that.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

With a bit of shopping aound on the internet you can get a brand new inline in 50 cal for that money plus the tax of course. 
The CVA wolf is one I've seen.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> With a bit of shopping aound on the internet you can get a brand new inline in 50 cal for that money plus the tax of course.
> The CVA wolf is one I've seen.
> 
> Al


The Wolf is a piece of Crap I just got rid of a New One for $125 and was glad to be rid of it.

big rockpile


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

big rockpile said:


> Ok I would say its worth that.
> 
> big rockpile


I agree. Buy it. It's fun!


I have a Dixie Jaeger in .54 and love shooting that thing:bow:

My wife shooting it.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I'd buy it for that much. Anyone that wants to shoot all these sabot and modern bullets in a muzzleloader should just stick with a modern weapon. Shooting a muzzleloader is shooting real black powder and lead roundballs.

Bobg


----------

